# Commuting with Children



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I am new to all of this commuting by bike etc. I decided to buy myself a cheap bike and cycle to work as my car insurance has doubled. My journey is approx 1 mile to the nursery and 4 miles after that to work. The 2 times ive gone so far have been ok (altho please tell me it will get easier lol)

I have bought one of these (i know its nothing special but hopefully it will keep me going for while)
*Trax TXC.1 Mens Mountain Bike 2011 - 19" *

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_809257_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

I have also bought a front child seat so that i can take my 4 year old to nursery, altho I have managed to fit the seat to my bike its not very good because the top tube is not round. I dont suppose anyone has any other suggestions or any other way of attaching a front seat? (prefebly removeable as my current one is fixed.)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Child-Bik...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5ade11e2a2

Thanks for any suggestions
Paul


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2012)

Seat's on the back - much better, and they pop off the bracket in seconds so you can leave that at the nursery.

PS make sure you keep on top of maintenance and oiling that Trax, they are rather pants. If you abuse it, it will fall to bits. Oh and check the bolts are tight if Halfords did the build.


----------



## jugglingphil (21 Feb 2012)

Not sure how big your 4 year old is, but would a tag-a-long be a better option, especially if you can leave it at the nursery.


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the advise, something like this? http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_815269_langId_-1_categoryId_165476#tab2

Would it fit my bike?

I will be buying another bike at some point so that I have one for me and one for the mrs. Perhaps that will be a good time to look for a better bike. Back when I was about 15 i had a Marin Bobcat Trail lol (they was the days) which i'd of kept it.


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Yeah can leave it at his nursery.

Wasnt sure how easily they are to take off. Hes not that big or heavy. Was just thinking it would add alot extra weight.


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Ok cool, yeah obviously i will shop around.

altho might pop into halfords so they can confirm it will defo fit.

Suppose if i want to taken both kids anywhere will have to buy a trailer. Was hoping the front seat would have been better so that i could have one on front and one in a back seat.

Are the trailers easy to take on and off?

i.e.? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046S4H...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B0046S4H1A


----------



## sabian92 (21 Feb 2012)

I'd avoid relying on Halfords for everything - they're not a bike shop, they're a shop that happens to sell bikes and as such tend to be monkeys with spanners - not proper bike mechanics. They claim they employ "experts", who are actually 16 year old muppets who'd rather half arse a job than be on the dole.


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

that might be settled then...

I will look at getting a Hamax Kiss (cheapest ive seen is acctually £49.49 from halfords or £49.99 from J E James)

Then I will get a trailer for when i want to take both kids. My other child is just over 1 btw.

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Sorry 1 last question, is it possiable to have a rear seat (hamax) and a trailer?


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Feb 2012)

I have a trailer which seats 2 children under 5.. Raleigh is the make. It comes on & off easily.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> Sorry 1 last question, is it possiable to have a rear seat (hamax) and a trailer?


 

Yes it is possible.
The seat will attach via the rack bosses whilst the trailer can attach through the rear axle of the bike.

Or you can get a 2 seat trailer like *this*


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

Anyone got any idea if this is any good? Reviews look good. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trailer-Str...sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1329835636&sr=1-3


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> Anyone got any idea if this is any good? Reviews look good. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trailer-Str...sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1329835636&sr=1-3


 
Looks OK to me !


----------



## I like Skol (21 Feb 2012)

Another vote for the Hamax Kiss here. It even fitted my triple triangle GT MTB frame. I wouldn't be sure of putting a 4 yr old in it though, I reckon I stopped using ours at around 3 to 3½ yrs.

In this picture my yougest son is nearly 1 while the oldest is exactly 4 and riding his own bike for around 10 miles at a time.






If I was going to manage without a car I wouldn't hesitate to get a trailer for the kids as it would also be useful for 100 other things including hauling the weekly shop!


----------



## Aiden_23 (21 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1733046, member: 45"]Decent front seats are ok up to a certain size, then you start pedalling like a frog. If your other one is small, then I can recommend this-http://www.weerideuk.co.uk/.

Trailers are easy to take on and off.[/quote]
I bought one of these last year and tore my thighs and knees to pieces(I have pretty large legs).They give you a guarantee that it will fit your child up to 4, my son is nearly 2 and I dont think he will be fitting in it for much longer!!! where did I put that receipt????


----------



## HovR (21 Feb 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> Anyone got any idea if this is any good? Reviews look good. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trailer-Str...sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1329835636&sr=1-3


 
Scroll down the page a bit.. Boxed weight claims to be 30KG! That's extraordinarily heavy compared to the "Adventure AT3"'s 13KG. If that is correct then it will be unpleasant to pull, unless all the weight is the packaging!


----------



## Rozza2012 (21 Feb 2012)

> I wouldn't be sure of putting a 4 yr old in it though, I reckon I stopped using ours at around 3 to 3½ yrs.


Thanks for all your help. I will get a Hamax Kiss. My 4 year old is very small for his age and skinny.



> Boxed weight claims to be 30KG!


Yeah, I asked them about that and they have said it is 20kg. Given the price difference it didn't sound that bad???


----------



## I like Skol (21 Feb 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I will get a Hamax Kiss. My 4 year old is very small for his age and skinny.


 
Just check the manufacturers max weight limit to make sure the seat is suitable for you.


----------



## growingvegetables (21 Feb 2012)

I don't know how that fixing really works? Year back I got a similar one for a kid about the same age (also not a big lass). Mine attached to the seat post though - but it swung so wildly it made me feel VERY unstable. It swung with little'un and for every bump on the road.

After a little reluctance (and a bit of fuss on my part - as in "This is not fit for purpose" in raised tones) the shop took it back. I replaced it with one that also had stays down to the axle - much more stable (but I didn't have an MTB).


----------



## Terry Kay (21 Feb 2012)

Picked up a Steppy child seat from Decathlon and stuck it on the mrs' bike.. Very pleased with the fit and our little one loved it, once she realised she wasn't walking!
Also £10 cheaper than the Halfords model.. Though no pics of it in action as it rained when we took it out!

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/steppy-child-seat-frame-id_8165041.html


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Feb 2012)

Only you know the 4 year old in question and what they are capable of, but one thought is the future.

A seat is only going to be short term, and whilst a trailer will be a longer term investment you are only talking a couple of years before the position becomes cramped and difficult.

A trailer bike, if they can manage it has a long potential use, and also means that the child tales an active part, but can coast if they are tired.

Often cheaper than a trailer as well!


----------



## Rozza2012 (25 Feb 2012)

Cheers for all the advise, I've bought a Hamax seat. its very good.

going to order one of the trailers I mentioned above.

Anyone know wjere i can get a spare back wheel attachment?


----------



## Luv Handles (3 Mar 2012)

The Hamax are good products but an even better designed one and better looking is made by Bo-Bike. We sell the brand here at our London boutique and they have front and rear options. For front your best to keep it young ( up to 3 years ) and then transfer them to the back as mentioned in previous posts. The weight is better in the rear anyways for handling on the road and reacting to any potential danger that you may encounter.

I think this brand is the best on the market.


----------



## Red Light (3 Mar 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> I dont suppose anyone has any other suggestions or any other way of attaching a front seat? (prefebly removeable as my current one is fixed.)


 
Don't try duct tape


----------



## Rozza2012 (6 Mar 2012)

I bought myself one of the Hamax Kiss seats and one of the cheap bike trailers from amazon.

The Hamax seat is very good, detaches very easily and is stable with my 4 year old on. My little girl has been in the seat and loves it too.

The trailer is very good value for money. I've managed to buy an extra bike attachment so that I can attach the trailer to either trailer.

I've cancelled the car insurance today so its biking from hear on out lol. Cycled 66 Miles over the past 2 weeks.

Thank you for all of your advise...


----------

